# Battery for flashpoint is dead?



## tecboy (May 30, 2017)

I forget to turn off the battery pack.  The battery is drained out.  Is it dead?  It seems I can't recharge any more.


----------



## tecboy (May 30, 2017)

I think what has happened when I put my battery pack in the light case, the pressure inside the light case must have flipped the switch on.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 2, 2017)

You might try starting a charge cycle many times.  The charger is probably reading zero and will not charge it.  But if you can get a little energy in it.  It might then take a charge.  I have gotten ni-cad, and ni-mh batteries to come back from the dead.   Has not always worked.  If you lost a cell only replacement of that cell will fix it (or whole battery).


----------



## john.margetts (Jul 3, 2017)

My Kindle was allowed to go completely flat - not used for 18 months or so. It took two days of charging to admit it was flat and a third day to actually charge it. 

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH (Jul 3, 2017)

Both the type of battery and the design of the charger will determine if you can or can't re-charge a completely discharged battery.


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 3, 2017)

Are you slightly mechanically inclined?

If so, you can try to parallel 2 batteries of the same voltage.  Not sure what the flashpoints produce.  But for example Ni-CD - Ni-MH AA are 1.2 v.  If you parallel a good charged battery with a dead battery of the same size (positive - positive, negative-negative).  Current from the one will flow into the other.  From what I have read a fully discharged battery may form crystals between the cells.  And doing this parallel for 20-30 second might clear the crystals (they will heat up and melt).  With the shorts cleared, the batter pack might take a charge the normal way.


----------

